
Microsoft victory in overseas email seizure case is upheld - msh
https://www.google.com/amp/mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKBN1581YQ
======
Analemma_
Mods, could you please redirect this to the non-AMP page?
[http://www.reuters.com/article/us-microsoft-usa-warrant-
idUS...](http://www.reuters.com/article/us-microsoft-usa-warrant-
idUSKBN1581YQ)

